# Suche Fernglas



## moodyhank (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
ich habe ein bisschen mit meinem Onkel angefangen zu jagen. Gestern nahm er mich zum ersten mal mit. Ich muss euch sagen ich bin voll positiver Eindrücke. Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, und ich werde es auf jeden Fall weitermachen, und deshlab bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach etws Ausrüstung. Bei einem Jäger habe ich ein colles Fernglas gesehen. Sie sagten mir, dass es sehr wichtig für die Jagd wäre. Weiß jemand von euch wo ich ein Fernglas für die Jagd findne kann ? 
 Danke euch vielmals


----------



## Anto (29. Juni 2016)

Warum fragst du nicht den Jäger oder deinen Onkel?

Ansonsten haben Frankonia und Kettner ein sehr großes Sortiment mit guten Preisen. In den Stores (zumindest in Berlin) lässt es sich auch gut verhandeln  
Askari hat auch gute Gläser für kleines Geld im Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenochrom (2. Juli 2016)

ist jagd sport?


----------



## Basti138 (3. Juli 2016)

Ja, nämlich dann, wenn du ner Sau nachrennst


----------



## woidd (5. Juli 2016)

Hey,
gibt es bei dir in der Nähe vielkeicht ein Geschäft welches Jagdausrüstung verkauft ? dort findest du nämlich alles was du für die Jagd gebrauchen kannst.
Fals dass nicht der Fall ist, gebe ich dir eine Webseite wo du alles findest, was du zum jagen brauchst. Zuerst solltest du dir wirklich sein, dass du das Jagen auch magst, denn es kann sein, dass manche Ausrüstung welche man zum Jagen braucht etwas teuer ist.
Da mein Bruder bei den Jägern ist, habe ich ein bisschen Ahnung davon. Um nicht viel suchen zu müssen, schau einfach unter folgender Homepage nach.
Hier : http://www.livingactive.de/jagdbekleidung/
Alles was einem Jäger das Herz schneller schlagen lässt, findest du auf dieser Webseite.
Vile Erfolg beim Jagen.
Grüße


----------



## Yeti666 (11. Juli 2016)

Was soll den diese Jägerwerbung mit den 2 Accounts...Jäger sind feiges Mördergesindel!


----------



## outdoor-freak (14. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin zwar kein Jäger sondern angehender Segler und habe dieses Marine-Fernglas. Ich hatte weder lust noch das Geld mir ein richtig teures und hochwertiges Fernglas zu kaufen. Aber wenn es soweit ist orientiere ich nochmal neu. Bis dahin bleibe ich bei dieser günstigen Variante, die aber dennoch ihren Zweck voll erfpllt. Gerade der Entfernungsmesser finde ich persönlich ganz nice. Ihc bin mir sicher, dass es für dich auch zum Jagen taugt (Edit: Falls du überhaupt noch auf der Suche bist - der Thread ist ja dann doch schon etwas veraltet sehe ich gerade...)


----------



## FrankNL (14. Dezember 2016)

.


----------

